# TOKYO | Shibuya Station District Redevelopment | 228m | 47 fl | 180m | 37 fl | 110m | 18 fl | U/C



## Momo1435

update























































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-category-4.html


----------



## starrwulfe

*Groundbreaking for JR Shibuya Station Redevelopments*

This took place last week on 7 September I believe. I was able to talk to a few Tokyu and JR contractors, planners and archietects on this development a few days later, and they say we are going to start to see some serious building happening after November. Up until now, most of the construction has been taking place under the east side of the development to move the Shibuya River canal into a new culvert along with creating a new water retention facility. Since that is done, we will now see more above ground works start in earnest.*

As far as JR is concerned, They will first need to make the Yamanote line inner loop platform (Shinagawa-Tokyo bound) into an island platform for the outer loop trains to stop there.[/*]
Next they can then hack away at the then disused platform on that side and add another track somehow, creating a new island platform out of the space. At that point the Yamanote Line will move to that platform temporarily.[/*]
The island platform first created then can be shifted more and become the new Saikyo Line platform, and the Yamanote platform will be shifted over more and become the new Yamanote Platform... side by side in the final configuration.[/*]
This will have to happen while the station is in operation, still catering to *the same amount of people that have to use the station everyday (including yours truly  )

JR will be using their existing property lines and not encroach upon Tokyu's property line--which if you see the site in person, is impossible now since there's a building foundation going in where the old Tokyu Toyoko station used to be. How they manage that is beyond my comprehension but I can't wait to document the process.

The goal for completing the JR platform rennovation is the end of 2019/beginning of 2020, in time for the Olympics. Again, my mouth dropped, but since I have a booklet from Tokyu along with a press release from JR East, this is gospel. The completely renovated station will be done 7 years later in 2027, but the platform structures will be there in time for the Olympics.

Here's a news report with coverage of the ground breaking as well as a a good graphic overview from TokyoMX TV the other night...


----------



## Momo1435

A new render for the Sakuragaoka Entrance redevlopment has been published by the Metropolitain government. The designs of the tower have changed a bit, but there was no scale reduction. 


http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2015/09/20p9e200.htm

The start of construction date has also been revealed, it's December 2017.


*TOKYO 東京 | Shibuya Station Sakuragaoka Entrance Block Redevelopment 渋谷駅桜丘口街区再開発 | 180m 150m 80m | Pro*


new render











old render











Location in relation to the station:










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52346587.html


----------



## Momo1435

update














































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2159.html


----------



## 00Zy99

Do they just intend to leave those Toyoko Line approach spans sitting there indefinitely?


----------



## Momo1435

10/31










http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2179.html


----------



## Momo1435

update
































































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2201.html


----------



## Momo1435

12/12























































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52356682.html


----------



## Momo1435

Tokyu Department Store demolition











New Ginza Line Station platforms











Tower location










http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2232.html


----------



## Aconcagua 9

Shibuya Station Redevelopment Project Preview (updated):
jkljjkkjl by Emerald9888, en Flickr

Source: http://www.tokyu.co.jp/file/150702-1.pdf


----------



## indoza

Good review ,, i like this ..


----------



## The seventh shape

Will be amazing when complete. Looks like they added a new tower.


----------



## chilcano

it was time to change those old structures


----------



## Momo1435

update











New Ginza Line Station



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2258.html


*Main tower (230m)*



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2258.html


*Shibuya Station South Block Project (180m)*















































http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2258.html


*Dogenzaka 1-chome Station Front Redevelopment (110m)*




























http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2258.html


----------



## 00Zy99

Yet another year in the life of the Toyoko Line approach spans. Will they be retained? They directly abut two building sites, so they would make sense as a pedestrian skybridge.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^


That's exactly what they are being saved for. They will be a direct connection between the main and south parts of the complex for pedestrians and the overhead pedestrian bridge at the intersection of 246 and Meiji Dori will be torn down (there's also an underground plaza at that intersection that hasn't been opened yet.)


----------



## Momo1435

01/31





































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52361638.html


----------



## w-e-z

that will be very interesting to have among the rest of the buildings there


----------



## Momo1435

02/21























































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52363534.html


----------



## Momo1435

http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2333.html


----------



## Astaire007

3/11


----------



## Astaire007

3/11


----------



## Momo1435

update



















http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/blog-entry-2714.html


----------



## Astaire007

3/18


----------



## MULAKALAGUMADAM TOWN

Wonderful pictures and videos.


----------



## MULAKALAGUMADAM TOWN

Tokyo - one of the Beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## Momo1435

03/23

2nd tower crane










http://blog.livedoor.jp/loloskytree-akapuri/archives/50916552.html


----------



## Astaire007

3/25


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/OfficeMitsuki/status/847644373730828290


----------



## Astaire007

4/1


----------



## hateman

Just looking at this construction site gives me a headache. So many levels, so many different forms of transportation.


----------



## starrwulfe

Some pictures I took today while I was over at Hikarie...


----------



## Astaire007

4/8


----------



## DarkLite

It's great and satisfying to see this project gradually rise up from the ground. Now the real fun begins.


----------



## M . GUMADAM village.

Nice pictures .


----------



## Astaire007

4/8


----------



## Astaire007

4/15


----------



## Momo1435

04/14










https://twitter.com/MT55_103/status/852873284156760065


----------



## Momo1435

The main towers cranes and Shibuya Stream










https://twitter.com/TOKYU_DEPT_ty/status/854603486943617024


Dogenzaka 1-chome Station Front Redevelopment 道玄坂1丁目駅前地区再開発 | 110m | U/C










https://twitter.com/TOKYU_DEPT_ty/status/854604438694019072


----------



## Astaire007

4/15


----------



## Astaire007

6/24


----------



## Astaire007

7/1


----------



## Astaire007

7/1


----------



## DarkLite

This is probably the building with the most daring design UC in Tokyo right now  So glad it is up to my expectations.


----------



## Astaire007

7/1


----------



## Astaire007

7/9


----------



## Astaire007

7/9


----------



## Astaire007

7/9


----------



## Astaire007

7/15


----------



## Astaire007

7/15


----------



## Astaire007

7/15


----------



## Astaire007

7/23


----------



## RoofHeightMatters

Can't ever check in on the progress of this since all the spammed youtube embeds ruin my browser. The videos are all just effectively still pictures too, not sure why you bother.


----------



## Astaire007

7/23


----------



## Astaire007

7/23


----------



## Astaire007

7/30


----------



## Astaire007

7/30


----------



## Astaire007

8/5


----------



## Astaire007

8/5


----------



## Astaire007

8/5


----------



## Astaire007

8/9


----------



## Momo1435

The overall project was named:

*Shibuya Scramble Square 渋谷スクランブルスクエア*

http://www.tokyu.co.jp/file/170801.pdf











update:

08/08




























http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/08/47230m20178-791.html


----------



## Astaire007

8/13


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/kisasa777/status/898420505966854144


----------



## The seventh shape

The main building looks box shaped in the render but it's not turning out that way. What's going on?


----------



## Astaire007

8/26


----------



## Momo1435

@The seventh shape

It will be a box, not all steel has gone up from street level. This was probably done because of the lack of space around the tower.


08/20

Including the 1st pictures of the facade. 





































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52416908.html


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/cafebarschool/status/902899953877450752


----------



## Astaire007

8/26


----------



## Momo1435

08/30

The steel in the open corner is going up quickly.










https://twitter.com/exselk2/status/903090258908033024


----------



## Astaire007

8/26


----------



## Momo1435

daily update 










https://twitter.com/raum2000/status/903441504663781377


----------



## Astaire007

9/3


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/NIKONWPS/status/904723000166981632


----------



## Astaire007

9/3


----------



## Astaire007

9/3


----------



## Astaire007

9/9


----------



## Astaire007

9/9


----------



## Astaire007

9/9


----------



## Astaire007

9/18


----------



## Astaire007

9/18


----------



## Astaire007

9/18


----------



## Astaire007

9/24


----------



## Momo1435

09/24














































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52419991.html


----------



## Astaire007

9/30


----------



## Momo1435

10/01










https://twitter.com/mk_ishi/status/914844414396194817


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Astaire007

9/30


----------



## Astaire007

9/30


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/gabuken/status/916268568307671040


----------



## starrwulfe

My OCD is acting up. Why call it "Shibuya Scramble Square" when the scramble crossing is 300m northwest at Hachiko Plaza?!


----------



## Astaire007

9/30


----------



## Astaire007

9/30


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/miz_kuma/status/922750426566377472


----------



## Momo1435

10/24





































http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2017/10/47230m20171024-.html


----------



## Astaire007

10/28


----------



## Momo1435

10/27










http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52422808.html


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/gcKSvvL/status/924913380414054400


----------



## Momo1435

another twitter update




























https://twitter.com/zekio240917/status/925128061917339649


----------



## Astaire007

10/28


----------



## Astaire007

10/28


----------



## Astaire007

10/28


----------



## Astaire007

11/3


----------



## Astaire007

11/3


----------



## Astaire007

11/3


----------



## Astaire007

11/11


----------



## Astaire007

11/11


----------



## Astaire007

11/11


----------



## Astaire007

11/11


----------



## Momo1435

Google Japan will move to Shibuya Stream, the 180m tall tower in 2019.

https://9to5google.com/2017/11/17/google-shibuya-tokyo-japan-office/




















https://twitter.com/tsuda/status/931341339580555264


----------



## Astaire007

11/11


----------



## Astaire007

11/19


----------



## Momo1435

https://twitter.com/taiki45/status/932838621878534144


----------



## Astaire007

11/19


----------



## Dame37

Fcuck me


----------



## Astaire007

11/19


----------



## Astaire007

11/19


----------



## Astaire007

11/19


----------



## Astaire007

11/26


----------



## Astaire007

11/26


----------



## Momo1435

07/25 & 07/26



















source:
https://twitter.com/shibuya_renewal/status/1022686328671023105


----------



## Momo1435

update




























https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1023573363904528385


----------



## Momo1435

08/11





































source:
https://view.tokyo/?p=42206


----------



## Momo1435

08/16




























source:
https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1030069466493665282


----------



## Momo1435

09/01














































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52447611.html


----------



## Momo1435

The 1st tower of the larger redevelopment will officially be opened next week.


*Shibuya Stream | 180m*


Today the media was invited to take a look.











source:
https://twitter.com/FNW_JP/status/1037331487216095232


























































The Shibuya River, they turned the concrete banks into a water feature. 










source with a lot more pictures of all the restaurants and shops:
https://www.fashionsnap.com/article/2018-09-05/stream-bridge-open/


----------



## Oatmeal

Wow that looks amazing!! D:

Very high quality building right there.


----------



## Momo1435

09/15










https://twitter.com/kiribou06341/status/1040845690748907520


----------



## starrwulfe

I went to Shibuya Stream yesterday; here are a few pix









































































These are some old viaduct pylons leftover made into art!


























The viaduct ROW is now a nice path to stroll all the way to Daikanyama.










Shibuya Bridge is another building in the complex at the end of the ROW path just next to where the Toyoko Line crossed over the JR tracks. 



























Night shots of river plaza are best!


----------



## Momo1435

09/15




























source:
https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1041640944871718913


And one a bit older, but an original angle.

09/06










source:
https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/50289841.html


----------



## Momo1435

09/18










source:
https://twitter.com/ias_info/status/1041953361929486336


----------



## Momo1435

Typhoons bring destruction to Japan but also very nice clear skies with good light.










source with more pictures :

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047079605968883712https://twitter.com/tokyo_cityview/status/1047079605968883712


----------



## Momo1435

Update

Also showing the new canopy of the new Ginza Line station.










https://twitter.com/souutz/status/1047397930842259457


----------



## Momo1435

10/07




























http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2588.html


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/50316074.html


----------



## Momo1435

10/21
























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52451899.html


----------



## DarkLite

I'm in love with that curve in one the corners of the main building in construction :heart:


----------



## Momo1435

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061215179747119105
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1061215179747119105


----------



## starrwulfe

It’s looking good from the other side too. Took this last night while hanging out across from Hachiko Square.


----------



## hateman

Good overview of Shibuya Stream:


----------



## Momo1435

11/15










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064852697046642689https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1064852697046642689


----------



## starrwulfe

Another one, this time from Daita, Setagaya.


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru*

Thanks for sharing these pics. This building has a massive impact on the skyline of Shibuya. I can't wait to see it. The curves are a nice touch.


----------



## Momo1435

source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066326614126948352https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1066326614126948352


----------



## starrwulfe

*TOKYO | Shibuya Station District Redevelopment | 230m | 47 fl | 180m | 35 fl | 110m | 18 fl | U/C*

The entire southwestern quadrant immediately next to Shibuya station has been slated for demolition; all buildings are totally vacant.


----------



## DarkLite

This is the image that comes to my mind whenever I think of how modern Japanese cities are :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435

12/10




























https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1072108896406269954


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Untitled by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

12/23




























source:
https://view.tokyo/?p=44387


----------



## starrwulfe

*TOKYO | Shibuya Station District Redevelopment | 230m | 47 fl | 180m | 35 fl | 110m | 18 fl | U/C*

Here are some shots I took of the new Ginza Line Shibuya station under construction now. Note the steel tube structures that will enclose the station and hold the pedestrian walkway on top are now being put in place. These were taken on 12/23/18; had a busy Xmas so forgive the delay!


----------



## Geek-Dz

Tokyo = Perfection.


----------



## Momo1435

12/29













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52456336.html


----------



## Tupac96

06/01/19










source:



https://twitter.com/zobonn/status/1081853957331243008


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shibuya 渋谷 by 遠藤 盛遠, on Flickr

Shibuya 渋谷 by 遠藤 盛遠, on Flickr

Hikarie Stream ScrambleSquare by spiraldelight, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

01/19



















source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088325552853868544https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1088325552853868544


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/moestructure/status/1089123536529047553


----------



## starrwulfe

As we head into the 6th year of the Shibuya Station rennovation project in Tokyo, I am now able to actual go inside a part of the new Shibuya Scramble building in the spot that used to be occupied by the old Tokyu Toyoko Shibuya Terminal.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Thanks for the vid, I used to live in the Shibuya area and it's crazy to see the changes. 

And small world: I saw your interview, had no idea it was you until now. 



starrwulfe said:


> As we head into the 6th year of the Shibuya Station rennovation project in Tokyo, I am now able to actual go inside a part of the new Shibuya Scramble building in the spot that used to be occupied by the old Tokyu Toyoko Shibuya Terminal.


----------



## Momo1435

source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2874.html


----------



## Momo1435

02/09



















source:
https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1094505172955320322


----------



## Momo1435

02/24



















source:
https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kro331/50446787.html


----------



## The seventh shape

That's how you build a skyscraper. Glass cladding lagging just behind the steel structure, and miraculously clean looking.


----------



## Momo1435

02/03

























































































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52461007.html


----------



## The seventh shape

That's how you build a skyscraper. Cladding following just behind the steel and it looks like it doesn't even need to be cleaned.


----------



## Momo1435

03/09










source:
https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn/status/1104318335536181251


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/1107976149177532418


----------



## Momo1435

The tower will be opened in November.

press release (pdf);
https://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2019/20190409.pdf

website:
https://www.shibuya-scramble-square.com/


The viewing deck on top of the tower will be called "Shibuya Sky", the entrance fee will be 2,000 Yen.

https://www.shibuya-scramble-square.com/sky/


There are nice video's on the websites.


----------



## Momo1435

04/10

Sakuragaokacho Entrance District redevelopment demolition.












source:
https://news.line.me/issue/oa-traff...ce=Twitter&utm_medium=share&utm_campaign=none


----------



## Fabouninou

Can we get closer cladding shots please ?


----------



## Momo1435

04/11





































source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1116609326817243136
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1116603342195580930


----------



## Momo1435

05/27


IMG_6626 by Momo1435, on Flickr


05/28





IMG_6972 by Momo1435, on Flickr





IMG_6974 by Momo1435, on Flickr





IMG_6982 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435

update























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52468824.html


----------



## Momo1435

Name sign.























source:
https://twitter.com/ShibuyaArchives/status/1155041524540825601



The Tokyu Shibuya Toyoko Store will close down at the end of March 2020. The Food Show on the B1 floor will stay open though. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153197352716345344https://twitter.com/ShibuyaArchives/status/1153197352716345344


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1159024745440055296



daytime












source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1159023865697226752


----------



## Momo1435

They are testing the LED lights on the tower. 













































source:
https://twitter.com/zeiko24/status/1163452788703027200


----------



## hateman

Has the architect ever explained the rationale behind the various decorative flourishes on the tower? Hard to understand the clear slashes of glass and LED pattern.


----------



## VelezVelez

I like the LEDs


----------



## Momo1435

The lucky few with a lucky view.


































source:
https://twitter.com/moestructure/status/1165592765977088000


And the lucky few also took some pictures of the view.













































source:
https://twitter.com/shin31770768/status/1165520416900730887


----------



## starrwulfe

Was just over there yesterday nosing around the area thinking “this looks like it should open any minute now.” 








My views are from the not-so-exclusive 11th floor of Hikarie as usual.


----------



## The seventh shape

Nice work with the LEDs. They are not overdoing it like on a Chinese skyscraper. The warped glass part looks gimmicky though.


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/Ryo__Kageyama/status/1167680292963983360


----------



## Momo1435

6 weeks until the grand opening. 













source:
https://twitter.com/susanAOI_yellow/status/1176045257110122502











source:
https://twitter.com/yosha_ki/status/1176020810269483008


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/shotasato_nsw/status/1179325387920363520


----------



## Momo1435

The grand opening will be in 5 days.








































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52476273.html





























source:
https://twitter.com/yakei/status/1187359289905598465


----------



## Grollo

Awesome!


----------



## Momo1435

Completed










https://twitter.com/shibuya_bunka/status/1190119514957967361



Time lapse of the construction.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188307055561437185
https://twitter.com/darwinfish105/status/1188307055561437185


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/itokota/status/1190113186776637440
























source:
https://twitter.com/naokiphotograph/status/1191351562091651078


----------



## Momo1435

source:
https://twitter.com/smokemas/status/1190227580697235457


----------



## UHW




----------



## hateman

What a magnificent observation deck. Tokyo just keeps getting better.


----------



## Momo1435

11/30























source:
https://twitter.com/bluestylecom/status/1201852599286169600


----------



## Zaz965

please, everyone, rate  








Shibuya Station District Redevelopment | TOKYO | 228m |...


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/tokyo-shibuya-station-district-redevelopment-228m-47-fl-180m-37-fl-110m-18-fl-u-c.1494593/page-21




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

